# wsm - cold smoke modifications



## baltic bushman (Dec 2, 2018)

my set up to cold smoke bacon,  working great so far.  I'll post a photo of the end results later


----------



## loosechangedru (Dec 2, 2018)

That looks FUN! I've wondered about coldsmoking on WSM. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## kelbro (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice! I had considered modding the door for mine to take a mailbox mod type duct like that. Haven't been able to find a sacrificial WSM yet and I'm not paying $35 just for a door!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2018)

That's awesome . What is the bottom part ?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 2, 2018)

I just use an A-MAZE-N tray burning pellet dust, but could see where your setup has cleaner smoke.  I'm watching this!


----------



## phatbac (Dec 3, 2018)

Never seen a mod like this for a WSM. i have done cold smoking with my WSM 22 for jerky but i have never tried bacon. i use a small ring of charcoal for a little bit of heat and a AMNPS for smoke. i can cold smoke for 10 hrs at a time with that setup.












IMG_20170121_102608.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jan 30, 2017


















IMG_20170121_114622.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jan 30, 2017






Im interested to see how this setup comes out and how well it works!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2018)

Very cool idea!
Al


----------



## hb99 (Dec 5, 2018)

kelbro said:


> Nice! I had considered modding the door for mine to take a mailbox mod type duct like that. Haven't been able to find a sacrificial WSM yet and I'm not paying $35 just for a door!



Try Good Will.  Every once in a while they'll have a large piece of stainless steel (larger than cookie sheet size) or aluminum cookie sheets come in.  You can make a door out of them just for cold smoking.


----------



## fuzz415 (Dec 11, 2018)

kelbro said:


> Nice! I had considered modding the door for mine to take a mailbox mod type duct like that. Haven't been able to find a sacrificial WSM yet and I'm not paying $35 just for a door!




now that my Cajun bandit door is confirmed to work and probably never coming off, maybe i can use my old door for this :D


----------



## nomadd917 (Feb 9, 2019)

Use a piece of cardboard, cut to fit everything, and use some foil tape to seal it and hold everything together. 

I use the AMNPS tray and pellets for cold smoking. No heat. The pellet tray provides just enough heat to warm the chamber about 15-20 degrees.


----------

